# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  consiglio su un valido programma paghe

## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

ringrazio anticipatamente chi volesse consigliarmi un valido programma per l'elaborazione delle paghe. Io utilizzo Speed (mi sa tanto che lo conosco solo io) e non sono per niente soddisfatta: poco attendibile; troppo macchinoso; gli aggiornamenti arrivano "puntualmente" in ritardo; Sto valutando la possibilità di cambiare e, visto che non ne conosco altri, chiedo consiglio a voi.
GRAZIE

----------


## Neoo

> ringrazio anticipatamente chi volesse consigliarmi un valido programma per l'elaborazione delle paghe. Io utilizzo Speed (mi sa tanto che lo conosco solo io) e non sono per niente soddisfatta: poco attendibile; troppo macchinoso; gli aggiornamenti arrivano "puntualmente" in ritardo; Sto valutando la possibilità di cambiare e, visto che non ne conosco altri, chiedo consiglio a voi.
> GRAZIE

  hai un budget di spesa?

----------


## sannacesco

Bpoint Solution Platform  :Smile:

----------


## abab

Incominciamo ognuno a segnalare il proprio software !??  :Smile:  :Mad:

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> hai un budget di spesa?

  nessun budget di spesa.......mi interessa che sia valido e sicuramente con un buon rapporto qualità/prezzo...... :Wink:

----------


## freddis

> Bpoint Solution Platform

  siccome vedo il marchio del gruppo wolters kluwer, ha qualcosa in comune con il programma giotto? o sono del tutto differenti

----------


## sannacesco

> Incominciamo ognuno a segnalare il proprio software !??

  Porto l'acqua al mio mulino, ma oggettivamente mi sembra un programma valido sia nella parte contabile/fiscale che nella parte paghe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sannacesco

> siccome vedo il marchio del gruppo wolters kluwer, ha qualcosa in comune con il programma giotto? o sono del tutto differenti

  sono cugini freddis anche se giotto è molto più "elementare" rispetto a BP.

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> Bpoint Solution Platform

  Hai solo il modulo paghe o anche quello per la contabilità? dai raccontaci qualcosa di più su questo software......

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> Incominciamo ognuno a segnalare il proprio software !??

  perchè no??? Segnalate e raccontate  ....ho necessità di avere informazioni chiare visto che non conosco altri software.........

----------


## sannacesco

> Hai solo il modulo paghe o anche quello per la contabilità? dai raccontaci qualcosa di più su questo software......

  ho anche il modulo aziendale e la parcellazione.
la parte contabile è molto ben strutturata e permette il riporto, anche nelle dichiarazioni fiscali, di tutti i dati presenti in contabilità. ovviamente come tutti i software devi aver configurato correttamente tutto.
la parte paghe è un po' più complessa ma permette di caricare la giornaliera dei dipendenti e travasare tutti i dati nel cedolino, la gestione delle CIGO, la creazione del file per il MUT, gestione completa degli UniEmens, travaso dati sul 770... e tante altre cose. 
Perchè non richiedi una demo al rivenditore della tua città? generalmente ti fanno vedere tutto.
Se poi decidi di emettere anche le parcelle i due moduli possono essere "allacciati" in modo da generare dei movimenti che permettono l'emissione immediata delle parcelle e il travaso delle stesse direttamente in contabilità professionisti.  :Smile:

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> Porto l'acqua al mio mulino, ma oggettivamente mi sembra un programma valido sia nella parte contabile/fiscale che nella parte paghe.

  ho letto qualcosa sul sito osra.....mi sembra interessante.....tu lo usi da tanto?

----------


## sannacesco

> ho letto qualcosa sul sito osra.....mi sembra interessante.....tu lo usi da tanto?

  l'ho usato durante il tirocinio per la parte contabile e successivamente per la parte paghe.
ora mi occupo solo di contabile fiscale parcellazione e aziendale.
sono almeno 6 anni comunque.

----------


## freddis

> sono cugini freddis anche se giotto è molto più "elementare" rispetto a BP.

  da uno sgurdo veloce mi sembra di capire che bpoint raggruppa più moduli, tipo contabilità e paghe, mentre giotto è solo paghe. quando parli di elementare ti riferisci a questo, oppure a cos'altro? 
penso che per quanto riguarda l'affidabilità il gruppo wolters kluwer sia una garanzia per entrambi, giusto?
sannacesco, se li conosci entrambi, ci faresti, per favore, un differenza di costi e magari anche i punti di forza di entrambi?

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

> l'ho usato durante il tirocinio per la parte contabile e successivamente per la parte paghe.
> ora mi occupo solo di contabile fiscale parcellazione e aziendale.
> sono almeno 6 anni comunque.

  hai usato solo questo oppure hai avuto modo di confrontarlo con altri? Io uso da tre anni Speed e non ne conosco altri ..............mi sono sempre occupata di contabilità/bilanci/fisco è solo da 3 anni che faccio anche le paghe

----------


## sannacesco

non mi occupo di giotto. ho solo sentito che non permette di fare cose che invece Bpoint ti permette di fare. mi hanno sempre detto che è un programma adatto alle aziende che emettono cedolini in autonomia, senza avere un consulente esterno.
ho utilizzato anche un software CSS PAGHE ma non mi piace, non so se il problema ero io o il programma in quel caso. forse non riuscivo ad entrare nella logica del software.

----------


## freddis

nello studio usiamo zucchetti. non di facile e immediato utilizzo però è preciso. la pecca è che si paga ogni cosa, ma molti software sono così, e poi il costo annuo è abbastanza alto. vorremmo visionare altri prodotti e tra questi giotto di cui ho chiesto ma se è adatto più alle aziende che agli studi mi sa che scartemo.
per curiosità, qunato si spende in linea di massimaper bpoint?

----------


## ale.rix

> nello studio usiamo zucchetti. non di facile e immediato utilizzo però è preciso. la pecca è che si paga ogni cosa, ma molti software sono così, e poi il costo annuo è abbastanza alto. vorremmo visionare altri prodotti e tra questi giotto di cui ho chiesto ma se è adatto più alle aziende che agli studi mi sa che scartemo.
> per curiosità, qunato si spende in linea di massimaper bpoint?

  Che voto date a Ebridge della Buffetti? ...considerando sia il modulo paghe che contabile?

----------


## sannacesco

purtroppo sui prezzi non posso aiutarvi.
a parte che ogni rivenditore ha un margine di guadagno differente, non conosco proprio i listini.

----------


## dodi

Mi inserisco in questa discussione, anche se mi rendo conto che quello che sto per chiederVi non è del tutto professionale, ma ne ho davvero bisogno e vi sarei grata per la collaborazione. Il codice paga 9100 paghe turismo si riferisce ad una festività goduta per cedolini mensilizzati (giornata non lavorata-festività goduta) ed il codice 7100 ad una festività goduta per cedolini paga orari (festività pagata es. 1 maggio). Ringrazio cordialmente e mi scuso per la domanda forse inopportuna.

----------


## Dott.Nardi

Provati ed usati vari programmi. Per me il migliore è inaz paghe. Bpoint macchinoso e praticamente non aggancia niente in automatico, però come assistenza non è male. Un gradino sotto inaz reputo Buffetti che uso nell'azienda dove faccio le paghe a quattro ditte. Poi ho usato anche tied ma questo è locale.

----------


## alex88

Faccio questo lavoro da quasi un anno (solo come impiegato), ma anche se non ho usato altri software devo ammettere che TeamSystem mi pare davvero valido e completo. Forse non è molto intuitivo, ma una volta imparato a districarsi fa praticamente ogni cosa, e su questo mi ha molto impressionato.

----------


## abab

La scelta di una software deve tenere in considerazione molti aspetti. 
Per prima cosa si deve vedere dove lo si deve utilizzare; in questo senso la differenza tra l'utilizzo in ditta o presso uno Studio Professionale è notevole.
Se in azienda gestirò in genere solo un ccnl, in uno Studio ne posso gestire decine di diversi e di diversi settori.
Già questo da l'idea dell'impegno richiesto per l'inserimento ed aggiornamento dei ccnl (accordi nazionali, regionali, provinciali), delle tabelle contributive, delle casse edili, degli FPC. 
Se poi una procedura prevede automatismi per gli edili, per le malattie, per i "dettagli" contenuti nei vari ccnl, per le una-tantum, e genera tutti i files telematici possibili richiesti ... è meglio !
Da un software si chiede infatti di ottenere "tutto" quello che serve per elaborare le paghe: tabelle, elaborati, file telematici, denuncie annuali.
In alcuni casi alcune funzioni o file vengono venduti a parte come pacchetti opzionali. 
Attenzione quindi a valutare i costi di un software, perchè potreste trovarvi senza gestione la dei dirigenti, senza file MUT, o senza la possibilità di fare degli export dati in excel, senza la possibilità di elaborare Enpals, Agricoli, Colf, etc etc .... 
Terzo punto ma forse il più importante ritengo sia la questione "assistenza".
Alcuni software danno assistenza diretta, altri tramite call center, altri solo "su pronotazione", altri a pagamento extra, altri non la danno proprio.
Vi assicuro che ad esempio inserire il TFR correttamente per una nuova azienda da elaborare, non è poi così banale e senza valido supporto ho visto anche personalmente casi di "grossi disastri". 
Poi per ultimo c'è il prezzo.
E' vero che è importante, ma è anche vero che a volte qualche Professionista dimentica di "fare i conti". 
Avete mai pensato che se un software adeguato fa risparmiare tempo e/o personale, potrebbe essere valido anche se costa qualcosa in più ?
Attenzione anche a chi inizia ad elaborare con poche paghe: a volte i costi fissi imposti da alcuni software sono proibitivi. 
Detto questo, ognuno può avere anche tanti altri elementi di raffronto personali ... e tutti sono validi.
Dipende anche dalla preparazione e dalla qualità del servizio che si vuole fornire. 
Buon Lavoro.

----------


## rosarioa

Salve,
posso suggerirvi i software di ESASoftware, alcuni clienti li utilizzano e mi hanno fornito degli ottimi feedback anche se non mi intendo di bp o contabilità in generale.
Spesso si tratta di migrazioni da teamsystem o da inaz, se può esservi utile come riferimento. 
Saluti.

----------


## s_sboy

Salve.
Uso Giotto da c.a 6 anni per consulenza lavoro in Studio professionale. Ora è' integrato nella suite Ipsoa. Non mi pare sia un aziendale; forse all'inizio, ma è cresciuto molto.  E' strutturato per essere usato da consulenti che trattano più aziende. I contratti li ha praticamente tutti, giornaliera integrata, possibile rilevazione da gestore presenze, interfaccia web per caricamento presenze da remoto, ecc.. L'assistenza è telefonica e fino ad oggi mi sono trovato bene. Pecche ne ha, ma credo che non esista il sw paghe perfetto. Rapporto qualità prezzo = ottimo.

----------


## CEDOLINO86

Noi in studio usiamo teamsystem, e devo dire che mi trovo molto bene

----------


## mirage

io sono del "partito" dello zucchetti paghe. E' praticamente perfetto ma costa uno sproposito rispetto agli altri applicativi. La qualità si paga.

----------


## 61842

io conosco solo Zucchetti e Teamsystem 
Zucchetti tra i due è il migliore...e penso anche rispetto agli altri.
Costa parechio da quello che mi hanno detto...

----------


## giuggi

anche io uso zucchetti e mi trovo bene perchè è affidabile e l'assistenza della casa è puntuale. quando ho scelto ne ho visionati diversi ed alla fine avevo ristretto il campo a Zucchetti, TeamSystem e Job. poi ci sono tanti software "artigianali" più economici ma anche meno affidabili. in bocca al lupo

----------


## su.piroddi@tiscali.it

grazie a tutti .....la discussione si sta rivelando molto interessante e, mi conferma la scarsa affidabilità del programma che uso io.....infatti nessun riferimento al "grandioso" Speed.....boh forse lo conosco solo io!!!!!

----------


## bob1979

essendo ancora inesperto, vorrei chiedervi se con tutti i software paghe bisogna pagare il programma, e poi mensilmente pagare aggiornamenti e assistenza. 
a me per un software in dos, mi hanno chiesto per l'acquisto del programma, 775 euro+iva, poi dopo l'acquisto, 50 +iva al mese,per aggiornamenti e assistenza dello stesso.
sapreste consigliarmi un buon programma per le paghe su max 500 euro all'anno, stile blustring o CONTABILE TELEMATICO programmi ottimi e di basso costo, utilizzati per la contabilita?  
p.s.di questo che ne dite, FINSON BUSTE PAGA PRO? il prezzo è buono, qualcuno lo usa? 
p.s.2 paghe pro, nella versione gratis, non l'ho ancora provato. sapete se è aggiornato spesso e permette l'invio dell'uniemens mensile?

----------


## Liuis

Io onestamente diffido da programmi gratis e a basso costo. Uso Teamsystem e a parte il fatto che è caro posso assicurare che solo di rado commette errori, ha qualche problema come annullamento della maternità ecc... ma l'assistenza è ottima e risolvo sempre il 95% dei problemi. Si pagano tutto ma d'altronde è giusto cosi'. L'unica cosa su cui non puoi fare affidamento ma la dicono sempre negli aggiornamenti sono le addizionali e le %irpef che si possono controllare tranquillamente da soli.
Non vorrei dire una fesseria ma da quello che ho sentito dovrebbe uscire un clone di temsystem a prezzi bassi e garantito come assistenza ecc...
Ho visto altri programmi ma avendo usato solo il mio gli altri mi sono sembrati troppo macchinosi e faticosi da capire.
Parlano molto bene anche di jobs, ho visto la presentazione e ho avuto una demo, non è male ma parliamo sempre di programmi che in un anno hanno una spesa di minimo 3 mila solo per paghe.
Sono sempre dell'idea che le cose valgono quello che si paga. Ripiegherei anche io su un programma più economico, ho provato a simulare con le demo una elaborazione e da 10 giorni di lavoro con una media di 10 aziende sono passato a 5 aziende al giorno e non conviene. Bisognava caricare troppi dati e fisicamente cominciavo a fare errori per la stanchezza, ma è stata una bella esperienza.

----------


## freddis

personalmente sono dell'idea di altre risposte date ossia che la qualità e affidabilità non va daccordo con costi bassi. sto usando zucchetti e devo dire che è affidabile anche se dispendioso. altri non ne ho provati ma mi incuriosisce giotto vista la professionalità del gruppo ipsoa che ci sta dietro.
un amico mi diceva di una soluzione gratis per la quale poi le personalizzazioni e assistenza sono a pagamento. si chiama paghe open. non ho avuto modo di sentire commenti da chi lo usa, ma appenna ricavo un pò di tempo voglio provarlo confrontando la gestione le sue elaborazioni con quelle di zucchetti.
qualcuno lo ha già usato?

----------


## bobrock4

Cerco di fare chiarezza sull'argomento strano e spesso misconosciuto dei prezzi dei software per consulenti del lavoro e commercialisti. Porto ovviamente solo un pò di esperienza personale che da diversi anni seguo i commercialisti per le loro esigenze informatiche.  
Politiche commerciali a parte le software house cercano di farsi pagare il servizio in base alla capacità di spesa del cliente. La capacità di spesa viene individuata in base alla mole di lavoro che svolge il cliente. Questa mole di lavoro viene individuata con diverse modalità a seconda del produttore. Possiamo andare dal numero di dipendenti al numero di cedolini elaborati a quelli stampati a volte viene presa in considerazione il numero di postazioni utilizzate. Le offerte commerciali prevedono una licenza, spesso azzerata in fase di trattativa, e un canone annuo che quindi dipende in linea di massima dai dipendenti medi gestiti e o dagli utenti del software dal modo di fruizione del software e a volte dai contratti gestiti. Per confrontare i costi di un software paghe con un altro è necessario quindi avere dei dati abbastanza precisi. Per mia esperienza posso dire che i costi vanno da un minimo di 1€ a cedolino ( su installazioni con circa 500 cedolini mese) fino a un massimo di 15€ a cedolino nel caso di outsourcing di 20-30 cedolini mese. All’interno di questa forchetta si inseriscono buona parte dei software sottomensionati. 
I software si differenziano per due fattori efficienza e affidabilità del software, servizio di assistenza. I prodotti di basso prezzo normalmente eliminano o minimizzano il fattore assistenza.  Sul mercato ci sono concessionari-rivenditori che vendono il software senza nessuna capacità di assistenza diretta. 
Il panorama generale delle software house più diffuse è composto principalmente da Zucchetti, Wolters Kluwer (Ipsoa, Osra), Team System, Ranocchi, Sistemi.  Zucchetti risulta essere la più cara sul mercato. Wolters Kluwer con Ipsoa si orienta al mercato di fascia bassa quindi buon software ma con assistenza minimale con Osra invece si rivolge al mercato studi medio grandi con un assistenza di primo livello, hanno una versione cloud. Team System ha una rete capillare di rivenditori e l’assistenza risente di questa polverizzazione quindi dipende dal concessionario. Ranocchi nasce da fuoriusciti Team System ed ha una diffusione ancora scarsa. Sistemi si posiziona sulla fascia di prezzo delle precedenti con qualche problema nell’assistenza hanno una buona piattaforma software. Per una scelta di buon livello valutare i prodotti Osra è secondo me il minimo. 
Un saluto

----------


## infoconsulenza

Buongiorno a tutti,
qualcuno ha le condizioni contrattuali di Zucchetti Paghe "ante 2010"?
Oggi sono reperibili quelle attivate dal 2010, ma per chi ha sottoscritto il contratto prima è difficile trovare le condizioni.... 
Grazie!

----------


## Grazia2109

Ciao a tutti...
io faccio le paghe da circa 14 anni...ho usato diversi programmi paghe, inaz, team system, sole24ore, su base linux, ecc.
per la mia esperienza posso dire che all'incirca i programmi sono simili, ma una cosa è super fondamentale...l'assistenza!!!!
io sono "nata" facendo le paghe a mano (il mio "insegnante", il mio "mentore", per 6 mesi me le faceva fare prima a mano e poi con il sw, e li ho imparato) pertanto posso dire che se "mi blocco" su un cedolino è perché non so "gestire" il programma e non la paga in se per se. 
Il bello del sole24ore è che l'assistenza è 24 ore su 24, gli aggiornamenti li fanno loro la notte, le tabelle sono sempre aggiornate e sono aperti a tutto, nel senso che se il programma non gestisce una determinata cosa, basta una email con allegato la normativa (esempio il memento) e ti ampliano il programma, nel giro di pochissimo...pertanto "è la mano" che semmai sbaglia...
Inaz programma semplice e intuitivo e l'assistenza è molto competente, peccato che le risposte non siano immediate, pertanto alcune volte ci sono dei rallentamenti se ci sono situazioni particolari.
Team System secondo me è molto macchinoso e l'assistenza è "rigida". Alcune volte sembra che nemmeno ti ascoltino, hanno le risposte base e non vanno avanti e non gestiscono situazioni particolari.
buona giornata...

----------


## marco_70

Ciao a tutti..ma nessuno che usa PagheOpen?? Io lo utilizzo da un paio di anni, all'inizio gratuitamente e poi crescendo con le paghe ho sottoscritto l'assistenza tecnica. Lo trovo molto intuitivo e dopo il primo periodo di rodaggio, molto semplice da utilizzare. Con il supporto tecnico, l'utilizzo del programma è più semplice, ti risponde sempre l'operatore, utilizzando molto il collegamento remoto per controllare errori e configurazioni... (spesso all'inizio sbagliavo a configurare alcune maschere o omettevo dei dati importanti). Quello che apprezzo di più del software è la capacità di essere flessibile, grazie al contatto diretto con gli operatori e i programmatori, ci si confronta sui possibili miglioramenti di alcune parti o su richieste che mi è capitato di fare per gestire determinate situazioni. Il prezzo dell'assistenza è basso rispetto agli altri e secondo me il rapporto qualità-prezzo è buono. E' vero che alcune parti si potrebbero migliorare, ma ha delle funzionalità a mio avviso interessanti che altri non hanno, ad esempio l'importazione delle anagrafiche da UniEmens e l'applicazione per importare le presenze via web.
Un saluto a tutti

----------


## consulentedellavorocs88

Buongiorno!
Sto facendo delle ricerche su programmi paghe completi, che naturalmente mi consentano di elaborare buste paga, effettuare conteggi e che facciano da scadenzario essendo io professionista in erba  :Smile: 
Ho letto tutti i vostri messaggi qui sopra, qualcuno degli utenti può darmi opinioni più recenti dei programmi che usate?
Così da scegliere quello più adatto alle mie esigenze.
Grazie!

----------

